# 1



## SwirlJelly (Jan 10, 2018)

1


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jan 13, 2018)

IMG_1163 by Polymorphic Creations, on Flickr

I guess this one since its the first time someone ever took a pic of my suit


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jan 13, 2018)

sort of a brindle. the character is an Australian Shepard and Australian cattle dog mix. as for the con it was at Fur-Xoticon


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 2, 2018)

Ashwolves5 said:


> IMG_1163 by Polymorphic Creations, on Flickr
> 
> I guess this one since its the first time someone ever took a pic of my suit


You look pretty : )


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 10, 2018)

Seen at VancouFur 2015:


----------

